# bank service calculation. 2008 nec prep book



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

doing the bank service calculation in the book it shows the heat at 10kW

doing the AC/heat calculation, the ac is 10 hp at 230v

the ac is 230 x 50 = 11500va. i am going to use the 11500va ac load as the calculation since the heat wont be on at the same time.

but in the book it shows the heat in the picture at 10kw but in the calculation it has the heat at 15kw. 

only thing i find in the code is branch circuit calculations for fixed electric space heating must be calculated at 125% because its a continuous load.

i dont know where the 15kw came from do you think its an error in the book?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ok i found the error on mike holts site. i was worried there for a minute


----------

